

Google, Facebook, and Twitter to coordinate a blackout in opposition to SOPA - shahed
http://techland.time.com/2012/01/05/sopa-what-if-google-facebook-and-twitter-went-offline-in-protest/

======
Metapony
Vocal minority my ass.

